# New to Blenheim



## nhb78 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, I am married to a Kiwi and we recently moved from Auckland to Blenheim. I have heard there is a coffee group that meets up regularly for newcomers... does anyone have any information about this please? Thanks


----------



## nhb78 (Jun 26, 2014)

.. oh, and we have two children aged 2 and 3 so if anyone else has children too it would be a great way to meet up


----------



## suslik (Jul 20, 2012)

nhb78 said:


> .. oh, and we have two children aged 2 and 3 so if anyone else has children too it would be a great way to meet up


If you want to meet other parents with young children, get in touch with your local Plunket, they usually have coffee mornings once a week where mums and dads sit with a cuppa and children run around. There won't necessarily be other expats there, but there will be parents with children of similar age.


----------

